# Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?



## doggie (15. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Freunde,

es wurde ja in der letzten Zeit hier sehr viel über Spinrollen disskutiert. Auch bei mir soll das Christkind ein neues Röllchen unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen!!!:l

Ich habe mich auch schon fast entschieden! Und oh Wunder, trotz der aktuellen Red Arc Hysterie beschränkt sich meine Auswahl auf die Daiwa Capricorn oder die Shimano Technium! Und da ich mich partout nicht für eine der Rollen entscheiden kann , würde ich mich freuen, falls Ihr mir bei dieser Entscheidung mit Euren Praxiserfahrungen zu den beiden Rollen helfen könntet!!!:m

An alle noch eine besinnliche Adventszeit!

doggie


----------



## melis (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Seit fast zwei Jahren habe ich die Technium 4000 FA im Einsatz. Der seidenweiche Lauf ist wie am ersten Tag. Top Schnurverlegung nicht nur bei geflecht. Klasse Bremse und Optik.


----------



## Seebaer (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Hallo doggie

ich war heute Nachmittag in einen Angelegeschäft um mir eine Spinnrolle zu kaufen. 
In der engeren Auswahl waren. Blue Arc - Shimano Technium - Shimao Stradic und die Ryobi Zauber.

Habe mir alle Rollen gut angeschaut und sie miteinander verglichen.

Ich will die Rolle hauptsächlich zum Angeln mit geflochtener auf Zander benutzen.

Auf Platz zwei ist die Shimano Technium gekommen.

Entschieden habe mich aber für die Ryobi Zauber. Für das Angeln mit geflochtenen Schnüren zur Zeit mit das beste was der Markt hergibt. Besonders bei der Schnurverlegung usw.


Anbei die selbe Rolle bei Ebay damit Du dir eine Vorstellung von der Rolle machen kannst.
http://cgi.ebay.de/RYOBI-Zauber-4000-200m-0-32mm_W0QQitemZ7205328798QQcategoryZ56712QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Gruß

Seebaer  <°)))))>><


----------



## jakob (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

die red/blue arcs sind ryobi!
ich zauber ist glaube ich baugleich mit der red arc.
cu


----------



## Seebaer (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*



			
				jakob schrieb:
			
		

> die red/blue arcs sind ryobi!
> ich zauber ist glaube ich baugleich mit der red arc.
> cu


 
Sers jakob

die Blue/red arcs sind nicht Ryobi sondern Spro


http://cgi.ebay.de/SPRO-Rolle-Blue-Arc-720-2006er-Modell-NEU-OVP_W0QQitemZ7203674355QQcategoryZ56713QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.de/RYOBI-Zauber-4000-200m-0-32mm_W0QQitemZ7205328798QQcategoryZ56712QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Übrigens die Ryobi Zauber hat mit Penn zu tun.-
Nur zur Info -- cu


----------



## Schleuse (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Hallo doggie!


Bei mir hat die Capricorn 3500 nach 2 Jahren fischen 
auf Meerforelle ihren Geist aufgegeben.
Ich hab sie zwar wieder flott bekommen, aber nehme die Rolle jetzt
nur noch für's "Normale" Spinnfischen im Süßwasser.

Zur Technium kann ich nicht viel sagen, hat sich ein Kumpel grad erst zugelegt.
Mein erster Eindruck: 
schöne Rolle, super Lauf + Schnurverlegung...

Denke mal beide Rollen spielen in der gleichen Liga 
und du machst mit Beiden nix falsch, 
wenn du sie nicht grade für's MeFo-fischen nehmen willst...|rolleyes


----------



## melis (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Also zum Ryobi / Spro Thema, kann ich nur sagen Spro lässt die Blue/Red Arcs bei Ryobi bauen. (Das ist ganz sicher und hier im Board schon 1000mal bestätigt worden). Sind natürlich leicht anders im Aussehen. Sind aber innen gleich. Es gibt natürlich einen Unterschied zwischen Red und Blue Arc der ist je nach Blue Arc Modell zu der Red Arc in der Schnurverlegung sichtbar. 

Ich habe die Red Arc(1 Jahr) und die Technium(2 Jahre) und kann sagen nach der Zeit ist einfach die Technium besser. Die hat ihre Qualität behalten und die Red Arc nicht ganz zu 100%. Fand sowieso die Technium minimal besser, vorallem wegen des unglaublichen Laufs.


----------



## tetti (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

also...so leid wie es mir tut: die Capricorn ist aus dem aktuellen Angebot von Daiwa raus . Ersatzweise gibt es nun die Caldia und die Team Daiwa TD R4.
beides bomben Rollen!
aber,wenn du sie auf Meerforellen mit geflochtener Schnur einsetzen willst, würd ich dir,ohne zu überlegen direkt die Infinity-Q von Daiwa empfehlen!
-sie hat ein spezialversiegeltes Metallgehäuse, kannst mit ihr duschen...
-die wichtigsten 4 ihrer 9 Kugellager sind CRBB Lager (12 X höhere Salzwasserresistenz)
-Titanium beschichtetes, kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen
-extra konstruiertes,verstärktes Getriebe, für das fischen mit geflochtenen schnüren.

Ich hab sie zum extrem Test mit in Norwegen auf Köhler verwendet!
selbst nach 14 Tagen "Dauerschnurren" perfekter Lauf!
und ein weiterer Vorteil: Der Kundendiest sitzt in Gröbenzell in Deutschland...-egal was du jemals an der Rolle haben wirst(was ich nicht glaube):-dir wird bestimmt schnell geholfen!
stephan gockel


----------



## doggie (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten!:m 

Noch eine Zusatzinformation:

Die Rolle soll AUSSCHLIEßLICH im Süsswasser zum Spinnfischen (Gufi, Geflochtene) verwendet werden.

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Ich besitze die Technium FA 4000 und würde sie niemelas mehr kaufen und kann sie deshalb NICHT empfehlen#d. Die Bremse gibt zu leicht nach, d.h. auch wenn sie sehr zugedreht ist, gib sie schon bei Belastung eines mittelgroßen Wobblers eine Rastung nach (Du hörst den Knack).
Beim Händler nachgefragt, sagte er, er würde die Rolle tauschen, aber es brächte nicht viel , weil die Bremse ein bekanntes Problem der Serie sei. (Wurde im Borad auch schon mehrfach von anderen beschrieben.)

Ich würde in die Daiwa vorziehen.

Selbst habe ich micn nun für den Kauf einer Ryobi Zauber entschieden.


----------



## tetti (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

gerade,wenn du nur mit ner geflochtenen fischst,schau dir die Infinity Q mal an...
durch die neuartige Wicklung gehören Schnurdrall und Locken der Vergangenheit an!
stephan


----------



## doggie (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*



			
				tetti schrieb:
			
		

> ...schau dir die Infinity Q mal an...


 
Das ist sicher eine sehr gute Rolle! 
Kostet aber  nur leider das Vierfache!!! Da macht das Christkind nicht mit!!! :c 

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

hallo jungs,nicht streiten,die meisten rollen werden irgendwo in china in ein und der gleichen firma hergestellt.die eine firma nennt sie so die andere eben anders.schaut euch nur die brandungs rolle von penn und spro an,ein und das selbe produkt,nur andere namen.und genau so sieht es bei ruten aus.
gruß hecht911


----------



## doggie (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*



			
				hechtangler2911 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo jungs,nicht streiten...


 
Wer streitet denn hier? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## tetti (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

@ Hechtangler:das mag für viele rollen und ruten auf dem markt gelten...aber ich weiß aus sehr guter quelle,daß die hochwertigen Daiwa-rollen selbst designt und mit den hochwertigsten komponenten versehen sind, und es diese bestimmt nicht nochmal unter anderen namen gibt....
sogar die rutenblanks für die hochwertigen serien werden selbst in deutschland berechnet und entwickelt... und keine fertige stangenware zu gekauft.es dauert etwa 2-3 jahre,bis eine neue idee verwirklicht worden ist.
(alles nicht böse gemeint...nur zur info)
stephan


----------



## HEWAZA (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*



			
				tetti schrieb:
			
		

> (12 X höhere Salzwasserresistenz)


 
Was ist das|kopfkrat ?

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## hechtangler2911 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

hallo tetti,das weiss ich doch,ich meinte in diesen fall ja nur die spro und ryobi rollen.
gruß hecht911


----------



## Niceday (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Hallo Hewaza,

schau doch mal in den neuen Daiwa-Katalog 2006! Da wird`s beschrieben.

Grüße


----------



## KHof (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Hallo Doggi!

Ich habe beide in Benutzung, die Technium als 4000èr und die Capricorn 2500. 
Zuerst kam die Technium ins Haus. Nach einem Jahr intensivem Süßwasserspinnfischen vibrierte das Getriebe heftig, vermutlich war der Wormshaft durch Überlastung gebogen und die Führung eckte an den Kreuzungen an. Das Teil wurde von Shimano recht schnell und problemlos repariert. was sich nicht änderte war die Neigung zum Bügelklappen. Nachdem ich einige schöne Wobbler in Richtung Umlaufbahn geschossen habe, stelle ich den Bügel direkt vor den Umklapppunkt um zu verhindern, daß das extrem leichtgängige Getriebe beim Wurf anläuft und den Bügel schließt.
Die Bremse dieser Rolle ist auch nicht das Wahre. Sie läuft sehr früh los und verstärkt die Wirkung bei höherer Geschwindigkeit. Dieses Verhalten ist bei einer pötzlichen Flucht nicht gut für den Blutdruck.
Schnurverlegung und Getriebe sind aber erste Sahne.
Aufgrund dieser Erfahrungen hab ich mir vor sechs Monaten eine Capricorn 2500 angeschafft. Die hat bislang als einziges Manko die üblichen (scheinbar für kleine Daiwas) Geräusche aus dem Schnurlaufröllchen, obwohl diese Rolle auch schon 6 Tagestouren ins Salzwasser erdulden musste.
Bremse, Schnurverlegung und Getriebe sind in Ordnung, der Bügel schont meine Nerven und Geldbeutel.

Zusammenfassend würde ich der Capricorn oder dem Nachfolgemodell den Vorzug geben.

Klaus


----------



## Stutenandy (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Auch ich fische die Capricorn seit einem guten Jahr und habe bisher keine größeren Mängel zu beklagen. Ich benutze sie zum Teil auch im Salzwasser und mit ein wenig Pflege sieht sie heute noch "fast" aus wie beim Kauf und hat nichts ihrer Leistung einbüßen müssen. Sie rollt noch immer gut auf und abgesehen von einem Bolzen, den ich an der Kurbel ersetzen musste habe ich keine Probleme mit ihr. Kann ich wirklich guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## Trolldoc (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Hallo,
schau dir doch mal die Boco oder Cabo von Quantum an, wenn man die günstig bekommt, hat man eine echt schöne Rolle.
Meine Rollen sollten auch mal alle die Carpicorn werden, aber nach dem Kauf von einer Dawia Capricorn (2000) die wirklich nicht schlecht ist, habe ich mich aber lieber für die Quantum`s entschieden.
Da bekommt man auch noch ein Neopren-Täschchen und ein "Multitool" dazu#6 .


----------



## Logo (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*



			
				melis schrieb:
			
		

> Seit fast zwei Jahren habe ich die Technium 4000 FA im Einsatz. Der seidenweiche Lauf ist wie am ersten Tag. Top Schnurverlegung nicht nur bei geflecht. Klasse Bremse und Optik.



Stimme ich 100% zu #6


----------



## Fisch1000 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Mit Shimano kann man nie was falsch machen!
Ich würde allerdings die Red Arc vorziehen, da sie ein wenig robuster ist.
Ich werde mir zu Jahresende eine Technium zulegen, allerdings das 1000Fa Modell, da ich die Rolle für meine Sportex Carat Spin 1 (-12g Wg) nehmen will. Für diesen Einsatz ist die Red Arc, anders als beim Gufi Angeln, zu schwer.

Fisch1000


----------



## Seebaer (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten!:m
> 
> ...


 
Schau Dir doch nochmal die  *Ryobi Zauber 4000 *an. Kann sie dir echt empfehlen. Gerade beim angeln mit einer geflochtenen.


----------



## Timmy (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Heinzrch ist ein absoluter Verfechter der Capricorn. Ich glaube, er hat selbst 4 Stück. 
Auf jeden Fall hat er eine zu viel! Er verkauft eine nagelneue für 100 Euro.

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63899


----------



## Franky (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Servus... Eine Capricorn habe ich nicht - leider!  Ist ein verdammt feines Röllchen, aber auch recht hochpreisig.
Die Shimanos sind da für meinen Geschmack vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis  ein wenig günstiger... Davon wiederum besitze ich 4 Stück! Bislang weder mit den 2 2500ern, der 4000er oder der 5000er irgendein "Problem". Bremse, Getriebe und Bügel (mit Schnurlaufröllchen) funktionieren auch nach Stundenlanger Weserangelei, Norwegenangelei und Ostseeangelei (bei guter Pflege) wie am ersten Tag!
Ich würde da nach Portmonnaie und Bauchgefühl entscheiden...


----------



## AndreL (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Hallo Leute,
erstmal vorweg, wenn jemand sagt: beschränkt sich meine Auswahl auf die Daiwa Capricorn oder die Shimano Technium. Verstehe ich immer nicht WARUM noch diverse ander Rollen angepriesen werden! Sicher gibt es den ein oder anderen Vor oder Nachteil bei anderen Marken aber eine "enteder A oder B Frage ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mit, ich würde dir D oder E empfehlen zu beantworten . Sowas führt zu keiner Entscheidungshilfe sondern zu noch mehr Fragen und Unsicherheit.
Nun aber zum Thema, ich persönlich fische seid einigen Jahren überwiegend Daiwa, das liegt aber nur daran, das der Service sehr viel kulanter als bei Shimano ist und ich die Rollen günstig bekomme. Kaufen würde ich allerdings die Technium, weil sie mir optisch und gefühlsmäßig besser gefällt als die Daiwa. Vom Technischen tun sie sich nicht viel. 
Zu dem thema mit den ungewollt umklappenden Bügeln @KHof,
seid ich auch meine Nerven extrem überanstrengt habe und die ganze Geschichte in einer zertümmerten Fingerkuppe endete die mir der Rotor einer Brandungsrolle zerlegte nachdem der ungewollt umgeklappte Bügel durch die Beschleunigung zu einem Bruch der Rücklaufsperre führte, hat KEINE meiner Rollen mehr das Klappsystem!#6 . Die Bügelfeder Ja, aber keine automatische Betätigung. Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran den Bügel von Hand umzulegen und NIE NIE NIE wieder schlägt dir der Bügel um und befördert deinen Köder (oder deine Körperteile) ins Nirvana.


----------



## jakob (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Schau Dir doch nochmal die  *Ryobi Zauber 4000 *an. Kann sie dir echt empfehlen. Gerade beim angeln mit einer geflochtenen.


 die ryobi zauber ist eine red arc,bzw die red arc eine zauber. ;-)


----------



## tetti (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Nun aber zum Thema, ich persönlich fische seid einigen Jahren überwiegend Daiwa, das liegt aber nur daran, das der Service sehr viel kulanter als bei Shimano ist.



aber das ist es doch,was eine top rolle mit aus macht...KUNDENSERVICE
hast du mal was an der daiwa,dauert es erfahrungs gemäß(wenn dein händler sie sofort einschickt) keine woche,bis sie wieder da ist....
bei anderen firmen ist die saison um,wenn du den kostenvoranschlag bekommst...
 stephan


----------



## AndreL (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

@tetti,
hast 100% recht (zumindest von der Vernunftseite), aber wie gesagt ich finde die Shimanos wirklich angenehmer und besser gelungen. Das ist wie mit Autos, von der Vernunftseite her sollte es immer der mit dem besten Preis leistungs Verhältnis und dem besten Service sein. Aber da "wir" ja fast nie nach Vernunft entscheiden sondern eher aus dem Bauch heraus...............


----------



## tetti (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

:kwobei ich preis-leistung bei der capricorn durchaus gerechtfertigt finde...:k
( NUR um das LETZDE WORTzu haben )


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Shimano kann man nie was falsch machen!


 
Doch, eben schon, wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe, stimmt das NIE eben nicht!
Kann wegen der Bremsfeststellung von der Technium 4000 FA nur abraten !|uhoh:


----------



## KHof (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Hallo Andre!
Da bin ich ja noch gut davongekommen mit meinen Köderabschüssen! Genervt aber körperlich unversehrt.
Die Lösung, den Bügelmechanismus auszubauen ist am sichersten, aber nicht jedermanns Sache.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Die Frage ist doch einfach zubeantworten:
Welche Dir besser gefällt! So große Unterschiede sind das nun mal nicht.

Wieso manche mit Red Arcs und Zauber "ankommen", ist aber logisch: Diese sind wesentlich stabiler aufgebaut und haben besser passende Größen und kleine Größenabstände für das mittlere Spinnfischen. Alles eigentlich Ryobis, wesentlich stärker und auch für extrem-Geflechte geeignet, viele Varianten.

Die Laufkultur ist wegen des niedrigen Preises aber erstmal etwas bescheiden, da läuft eine Shimano ab Werk leichter. Wer's gerne 100% fertig hat, ist mit der Shimano wohl am besten beraten. Ich finde sie auch schöner als die Daiwa, aber wieder geschmacksfrage. Allerdings ist eben die 2500 ein bischen zart und die 4000 schon ein Klopper.


----------



## doggie (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Capricorn oder Shimano Technium?*

Hallo Kollegen,

vielen Dank für Eure wirklich sehr gutgemeinten Ratschläge!:m 

Leider war ich nach Euren Tipps genau so schlau wie zuvor!#c 

Trotzdem kam ich durch diesen thread zu der Erkenntnis, dass wohl beide Rollen zuverlässiges Angelgerät sind.

Meine (Bauch)-Entscheidung ist jetzt letztendlich auf die Technium gefallen. 

Nicht zuletzt weil sie bei ebay um 20 € billiger erwerben konnte (by the way: sind 86 € als Preis ok?)

Grüße an alle und ein besinnliches Weihnachtfest!!!!#h 


doggie


----------

